# Horton-Cato



## Ben (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a bottle I found yesterday, canâ€™t find anything out about it.  Just found this sight and thought I would try it out, never posted to a forum beforeâ€¦anywayâ€¦ on to the more interesting stuff.  The bottle is clear glass and stands about 9 Â¾â€ tall.  It is square in shape with rounded over corners and a width of 3â€.  It appears to have an applied lip, guessing the date to be 1880 or older.  And the only marking on it is an embossed circle at the top of the bottle with embossed wording going around the inside of the circle that says â€œHORTON-CATO MFG.CO.â€  Any info? Thank you.


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

 Horton-Cato was a Detroit, Mich.  manufacturer of various sauces & dressings, under their "Royal" trademark. Their trademark was filed for on August 26, 1914, but it is likely they were producing before that time. Here is more info on the trademark and the products they marketed :ROYAL 

 ``Blackglass


----------



## Ben (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks Blackglass.... here is a few pictures of it....


----------



## Ben (Nov 19, 2011)

the logo


----------



## Ben (Nov 19, 2011)

the lip


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's one I dug a while back. Listed it on eBay a couple of weeks ago and it didn't sell. Guess I'll keep it on the shelf or throw it in the Give away bucket?


----------



## lexdigger (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry... better pic.


----------

